# removing rust and corrosion from track.



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok, I am finally setting up a good sized track for my family and myself.
I am breaking out all my old Atlas and Lionel track for this set up. 
My question to you all is what can I use to remove rust from the track rail connectors (the ends of the rails themselves...)? Navel Jelly? Is there some other chemical that will remove the rust without harming the plastic?
Anyone?
BTW, before someone says "just hit them with a wire wheel on a Dremel!" this is where the connections are...









On some of the track I need to clean out the ends of the rail in the little holes to make sure I have a good connection...

TIA 
Scott


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

All I can suggest is the following:

1. For the clips, use an ultrasonic cleaner (if you have one) or maybe something like Tarn-X.

2. For the track, maybe a small file that can get in the hole. I don't think you'll be able to find some small abrasive attachment for the dremel that can get in there. If you could find some way to get something abrasive on a clip and then slide it in and out, that would clean the rail.

3. Would Tarn-X work inside the track? You'd have to experiment not only with whether it hurts the plastic, but with how you'd clean it out. 

Joe


----------

